# Requirements



## CubeAddict (May 1, 2007)

So if you were to have a huge crowd solving the cube, i bet it could triple the size by solving a cube blindfolded.lol Is their any requirements such as good memory to solve it blindfolded.. i find it quite stunning/amazing to solve it blindfolded. The other day my Physical Education coach was argueing with my friend that it is impossible to solve it blindfolded. He kept saying things like u have to be a genius..haha I have to prove him wrong heh.


----------



## dChan (May 1, 2007)

All you need is a good short term memory and some experience with the cube. I have yet to get a successful BLD solve but I always come pretty close and I am not a genius or anything. But it takes a lot of patience to even get to a point where you can worry about execution time. 

Of course, those who get blocked by a "this is too hard" or "it'll take me forever to d othis" mentality will never be able to do this. As Macky said, if you think you can do it you are a moron.


----------



## pjk (May 1, 2007)

Just practice....you can do anything you put your mind to.


----------

